# JETBEAM ST CYCLER XM-L T6 - Cycle and Outdoor flashlight



## Skyraider59 (Sep 8, 2011)

*The ST CYCLER is Jetbeam's new dual purpose cycling lamp. *
Its looks will be familiar to Jetbeam enthusiasts as the well proven and liked Jetbeam III PRO ST body shape has been used. 
That said, this is a totally new light using a XM-L T6 LED and a new interface designed for cycling and outdoor sports. 














*What's in the box*
Usual accessory pack which includes an olive drab lanyard, two replacement O-rings and a tail cap switch boot. A Jetbeam registration card with unit serial number was also included as an instruction booklet in my review sample.













*Initial overview*
The light is compact (121mm - 25.4mm OD), streamline and fits comfortably into the palm of your hand as well as creating very little drag once fitted to your cycle helmet or handle bar. The light body (70 gr) comes in the typical Jetbeam dark grey colour with HA III military grade hard anodized finish. It has a low profile but effective antiroll design as well as tail stand capability. Both will be well appreciated during your camping trips. The body and tail cap knurling is not overly aggressive but helps in giving you a positive grip. The clicky rear switch is easily accessible and the tail cap has lanyard attachment slots. 



























*Manufacturer Data*
LED: CREE XM-L T6
Reflector: Aluminium reflector
Lens: Coated mineral glass
Material: Aero grade aluminium alloy
Finish: HA III Military grade hard anodized
Battery: CR123*2 or 18650 Li-ion*1
Dimensions: Tube diameter 25.4mm; total length 121mm
Weight: 70g (without battery)
Waterproof: IPX-8 standard waterproof
Accessories: Lanyard, spare rubber tailcap switch cover, spare O-ring


· Adopt premium CREE XM-L LED
· Maximum output of up to 425 lumens
· Maximum runtime of 1 hour 30 minutes
· Rapidly switch between Outdoor mode and Cycling mode
· Special designed user interface for cycling and outdoor activities
· Customized flood-type reflector produces a wide range of spill beam
· Compatible with both CR123 and 18650 Li-ion rechargeable batteries
· Built-in over-discharge protection circuit for 18650 Li-ion rechargeable battery



*Settings*









Jetbeam has created two totally separate mode platforms activated by tightening or loosening the head. Within these modes you have separate settings giving you an overall total of seven different light settings. 
The first mode level or outdoor mode is obtainable via fully tightening the head then using the rear clicky switch to select your desired setting. 
This mode level has a memory, so any mode selected will be held in the memory and activated next time you switch your light on. 
Within this mode four different settings are obtainable: 
The first one is turbo with a 425 lumen output. This will be used by mountain bike cyclists on downhill or technical fast trail riding where a lot of light is required. 
The second setting (high) is a very respectable 190 lumen with a long run time of 3.5 hours. This will be favoured by many who want a decent output with an extended runtime and, again, will used by MTB'ers, road cyclists as well as campers, dog walkers, cave explorers etc. 
The third setting (medium) is giving you 50 lumens and a run time of 14hours. This has well is also ideal as a marker light for cycling.
The last setting is the strobe light, which is very common with all Chinese built lights. This, I am sure, will be the least used of all the different settings, but could perhaps be used to deter an assailant. 
The second mode level or cycling mode is obtainable via loosening the head about one-eighth of a turn. 


The first setting is a low 10 lumen. This has an incredible run time of 45 hours and may be used as a marker light for cycling but I personally think that this is better suited around a campsite for tasks where not much light is required. 
The second one is a slow but very powerful flash (425 lumens) ideal for cyclists in urban areas where it is more important to be seen than to see in front of your wheel. Due to its high power flash output, this can be used effectively during day light. 
The third setting is an innovative warning light setting with a powerful 270 lumens combined with an inbuilt slow pulse. This gives you the best of both worlds in that it is a riding light with a warning device built in to it. The light pulsation is quite discreet and will not interfere with your normal riding night vision. 
The two settings above are designed for general road cycling and are safety modes, this can be seen in my mini video clips 
The last setting is an SOS mode. Hopefully this will never be required, but it is reassuring to know that in an emergency you can use your light as an SOS beacon for rescuers to locate you. 
I think Jetbeam have made a very good choice by not giving a memory to its secondary mode and of placing its low light (10 lumens) as their first light setting. 
With the head is in the unlock position, you are guaranteed to have an eyesight friendly output when the light is turned on. This is especially important if, for example, you need to get up in the middle of the night as you do not get blinded as soon as you switch it on. 
All settings are easily obtainable by simply half pressing the rear click switch when the light is on. The two different mode levels are obtainable by slightly screwing or unscrewing the head. 




 

*
*
*More clever stuff*
The ST CYCLER has a purpose designed new reflector designed for cycling and other outdoor activity giving you a fairly large bright central 
area as well as good peripheral lighting. 
This is ideal for mountain bike trail riding where a combination of the two is required. 










White ceiling, turbo beam, photo taken at 44 inches from the ceilling








Rain will not be a problem as the ST CYCLER is submersible up to two meters and complies with IPX-8 waterproof standard . 
The light is also fitted with the double spring system which should absorb shocks and always gives a good battery connection. It is rated at 1.5m impact resistant
and has a built in over discharge system for 18650 rechargeable Li-ion batteries. This will give you a blinking warning when the battery is nearly flat (for me this is another safety factor because by giving you prior warning you are able to switch to the 10 lumen low mode to give you more run time). 
(Note this system does not work with some of my cheaper rechargeable batteries, this is obviously a battery problem)
The light can also run on two CR-123. There is no voltage data in the instruction manual, but I have contacted Jetbeam and I have been informed that the light will take up to 9V ie two CR127 rechargeable (total of 8.4V)




*MTB riding with the ST CYCLER*
This has been tested during a night ride in Friston Forest in the UK. The light was powered by a 2400mAh AW rechargeable battery. During the night ride, the light was positioned on my handlebar. I used the various settings on forest trails and was able to ride safely and happily with the turbo, high and warning lighting when going downhill. The medium setting gave me just enough light on the wide uphill fire track. For its relatively small size, the ST CYCLER gives a large bright beam with a very respectable throw in the turbo mode. I was also using my old, faithful Jetbeam III PRO ST BVC which has a more narrow and far reaching beam, ideal to see around corners. The ST CYCLER was used for over an hour on the turbo setting without any noticeable loss of brightness during that time. 







Photo of the ST CYCLER mounted on my "lid". This light is well suited as an handlebar or helmet light



*Home test*
A while back I made a DIY integration sphere that I now use to take my LUX readings. This allows me to make fairly accurate comparisons between my various light outputs and run times. On a year and half old AW 18650 2600mAh flat top battery, in the turbo setting I got a constant 40000lux for one hour, then a drop of only 15% in the next 30 minutes (34000lux) and the low battery warning was activated after 1 hour and 49 minutes showing at the time 17500 lux. For an XM-L led, I believe this is the best regulated 18650 light that I have used so far and is certainly well suited for cycling. 






Done more runtime test on turbo, this time with an Int-outdoor, Panasonic 3100mAh battery, very different output than with the AW!
The fan was switched on at 8mn, note the increase in lux , for the Panasonic from In-Outdoor a constant output for 55mn then a very gradual decline, very different discharge line from the AW. By 2hours 25mn the low voltage system was activated as the ST Cycler started to flash. The light was switch off not to discharge the battery to much.
So with the Panasonic 3100mah, a much longer run time but with a lesser output, just shows how much difference a battery makes on output and run time of a flash light.
20/01/2013






Please note the lumen is a measure of the total "amount" of visible light in some defined light beam. 
The Lux indicates the intensity of light at a given point which can be easily measured by a light meter. Figures given have been taken out of a home made light box


*Indoor and outdoor beam shots* 

Please note data given below are from the manufacturer

*425lumens, Outdoor mode turbo - 1h30mn*







*270lumens, Cycling mode warning lighting - 2h*






*190lumens, **Outdoor mode high - 3h30mn*






*50lumens, **Outdoor mode medium - 14h*






*10lumens, Cycling mode low - 45h*







*My back garden*






*425lumens, **Outdoor mode turbo - 1h30mn*






*270lumens, **Cycling mode warning lighting - 2h*






*190lumens, Outdoor mode high - 3h30mn*







*50lumens, Outdoor mode medium - 14h*







*10lumens, Cycling mode low - 45h*







*For**/Against*
For: Multi purpose cycling light :thumbsup:, which can be used has a normal flash light once off of your bike. Very compact and slimline. A good choice of LED with a well designed and easy to use interface as well as a good multi level of brightness and setting. Good runtime, steady output and cycling warning feature. Can tail stand. 


Against: so far, nothing really except that I am not that keen on the strobe light setting, although this is my personal opinion.


*This is a well designed cycle light, giving you a choice of *
*high power output, long run time and safety high power flash. *
*The ST CYCLER will certainly help you to stay safe on the road or on forest trails.*


*I am sure a lot of you would love to see the difference in beam *
*from the Cycler and the ST PRO BVC*
*So here it is!*








The beams are in front of a brown wall so that they can stand out clearly!
ST CYCLER on the left.


This sample was kindly send by jet-beam.com


I hope you enjoy it 
Skyraider59:wave:
_Jetbeam ST CYCLER, III ST PRO BVC, BK135A; Nitecore EZ-AA; Solarforce M6, L2, L2P, L2R, L2M, L2i; Zebralight H50, H60, Dereelight CL-1H

_​


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 8, 2011)

Interesting light! I could easily see using this as a helmet light as you've shown, above.


----------



## dunna (Sep 8, 2011)

I have already fallen in love with this light. I wish they could have used a frog-eye reflector to make it a perfect flashlight that could be used both as a thrower as well as a floody.


----------



## Be-Seen Triker (Sep 8, 2011)

I was wondering how long it would take someone to market these little lights as bike lights. I've been looking at many variations in tis formfactor and the one thing this one has over most is the slow strobe. I'm using a 16-mode driver for a few specialty flash modes. 

I will concur that the constant modes at 190 and 425 lumens are well determined for bikes. SOS though? 

In mine, I also opted for a constant on at 350ma... ~120 lumens to which any other mode can be added on top of. I find myself riding at 120 lumens with a 400 lumen beacon very 10 seconds most of the time.

I would really like to see the thermal performance at 1-1/2 hours at 425 lumens... I don't think that would be wise for the light or the helmet.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 8, 2011)

Be-Seen Triker said:


> I would really like to see the thermal performance at 1-1/2 hours at 425 lumens... I don't think that would be wise for the light or the helmet.


 
I would imagine that a light like this would run a bit toward the hot side if run in turbo mode for extended periods...but then again, air cooling while riding should help keep the temperature to a moderate level, I'd think. Just guessing to some degree, of course -- but based on experience with some other flashlights when using them on a bike. How do you guys who are using them feel about the heat while riding with some air cooling going on?


----------



## Be-Seen Triker (Sep 8, 2011)

These lights have 2 drawbacks to thermal issues... lack of themal mass and lack of surface area. On the plus side, the use case makes the ambient temps more reasonable. Still, even at 270 lumens (assume about 3 watts), this thing will get warmer than one will comfortably hold after a short period of time. The skin on helmets is a very thin thermal vacuum formed plastic shell over styrofoam. Notice I use a 6mm Foamy pad under my light for this very reason. 
Funny how our hands are very effective heat sinks for small powerful flashlights.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 9, 2011)

The closest thing I've got to this is the ZebraLight SC600. It's got about 25 percent more weight (without battery) than the Jetbeam ST Cycler, but I know when run at its highest setting, the SC600 gets to the uncomfortable side for holding in hand (it's a subjective thing when we describe "warm" or "hot" without specific measurements, and we each have different feel for such things). But still, with flashlight bodies so small and light with such power and intensity a fairly significant heat buildup seems inevitable. But I do notice that air flow when riding seems to help a lot in keeping the flashlight temperature down in most cases. 

On my helmets, I tend to use a TwoFish lockblock or bikeblock to hold the flashlight (depending on the helmet's bridge configuration)...or something very similar in the Universal Nylon Mount for Flashlights and Lasers from DealExtreme. Granted, those types of mounts stick up a bit, but they keep the helmet light away from the helmet. 

If I were to try the Jetbeam ST Cycler, this is probably how I'd be mounting it, too (mostly because I keep several of these on hand). 





.


----------



## Be-Seen Triker (Sep 9, 2011)

That works nicely!


----------



## Skyraider59 (Sep 9, 2011)

HI, regarding heat, 
from my experience with two MTB night rides using the ST CYCLER, I did not get any heat issue, I switch the turbo setting mainly for down hill trail riding when you need the light and when we stop for a few minutes to regroup, I mainly turn it off or to the medium setting.
I did not time how long I had the turbo on this evening, but I recon I got a good 1h30mn; running it about 20mn at a times. About 10mn away from our cars the low battery mode started flashing, I turn it down to high setting and got back to the cars with still plenty of light. Interest to note that the low battery circuit is working fine with my AW 2600mAh, but did not work with a Solarforce battery during one of my test, the light did stop without prior warning.

Now the turbo mode if held in hand will get pretty hot quickly and I did my run time test with the light in front of a fan!
I was ridding this evening with the ST CYCLER on my bar and the ST PRO BVC on my lid, will have to do a swap next time! 
For most of this week we had rain and fog here in Sussex UK and I have been commuting to work with the light in flash mode. 425lumens flash do attract drivers attention!
I do like it, there is similar flaslights using the XM-L T6 on the market, but for any one who do cycle especially road cycling or commuting as well as MTB, I think the ST CYCLER has the edge because of its cycling friendly interface and modes as well good run times:thumbsup:
I have been trying to do some filming of the rides I have done with the ST CYCLER, but I am struggling getting my camera stable enough for you to see without being sick due to heavy vibration and movement! I need tro make myself a good chest rig!

Best 
Skyraider 59


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 9, 2011)

Good information, Skyraider59. One more question, though: I realize this will vary night to night, but in general what kind of outdoor temperature range do you think you have been riding in while using the ST Cycler?


----------



## Be-Seen Triker (Sep 9, 2011)

Try a helmet mount cam and cinch down your straps. I've never had good luck filming night. I'd love to see it though.

One plus I definitely see is that it is an easy EDC compared to P60 or larger hosts. This way a commuter can just pocket the light so it doesn't "walk off" on its own.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Sep 10, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> Good information, Skyraider59. One more question, though: I realize this will vary night to night, but in general what kind of outdoor temperature range do you think you have been riding in while using the ST Cycler?


Hi 
on both occasions I think, this was kind of around 15/16 degree celcius (60 farenheit), I did play a few time with changing from outdoor mode to cycling modes (ie rotating the head) and I was wearing fingerless glove at the time and do not recall the light being overly warm.
Will have to pay more attention on my next ride!
I have done many rides (South of England) with Solarforce L2p MCE, XML ,R2, R5 but heat never has been a real issue (the MCE does get hotter than the others) I think the constant airflow works very well and I do switch off every time we stop, mainly to preserve the batteries.


----------



## Be-Seen Triker (Sep 10, 2011)

I was browsing some youtube vids on the ST Cycler and one showed some of the special cycling modes. 
Interesting enough is the constant light with the 1Hz strobe on top of it. 
That is the same as the latest mod I did on a recent driver by bypassing the gate on one AMC7135.
I've been riding at night with this driver using a 10 second beacon mode on top of a 350ma solid light and I find it very useful.
Are there other dedicated cycling lights that have this mode for forward facing lights?
What exactly are the special cycling modes? I saw a 1hz flash mode and this hybrid mode... what else?

edit: Never mind on the explanation of the modes. I just read your thread updates. Thanks!


----------



## Skyraider59 (Sep 10, 2011)

Be-Seen Triker said:


> Try a helmet mount cam and cinch down your straps. I've never had good luck filming night. I'd love to see it though.
> 
> One plus I definitely see is that it is an easy EDC compared to P60 or larger hosts. This way a commuter can just pocket the light so it doesn't "walk off" on its own.


 
I have tried a HD 108O in the size and chape of a small flashlight, work good in day light but is to grainy at night. I have found that mthe best result is with my Canon compact camera, but unfortunatly it is heavy, Friday night I used it on a small plastic tripod attached to my bars, but withing minutes the plastic tripod fitting snapped in half due to vibrations, I did have a wrist strap attached to the camera and bars, so luckely it survived! A week last Friday I did have the camera strapped on to a shoulder bag, this was ok but the camera was pointing toward the ground most of the time due to its weight! I will upload some of the bit where you can see a bit of the beam to youtube this weekend and will post it.
Regarding it size, this is a very user friendly flashlight and take very little space in a backpack or your trousers pocket and I did like very much the original ST PRO BVC for the same reason, its size versus output.

I think it is ideal for commuters or road cycling (I have been using the flash mode during my daily commute), for forest rides you need a couple or to twin it with the ST PRO BVC or other similar flash lights.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes the videos are mine, they have now been uploaded in the main body of my review above, There is also a few more photos of ST CYCLER on my website select-reviews.co.uk
Regarding the dedicated cycle modes, there is only two: the slow flash and the constant light with the flash. I have uploaded a small video of some of one of our ride, sorry about the brake noise!
PLEASE NOTE THIS VIDEO WAS MADE IN POOR WEATHER CONDITION, IE "SEA MIST", THE SPILL OF THE ST CYCLER IS A LOT WIDER IN NORMAL CONDITIONS, AS SOON AS AN OTHER "CYCLE RIDE WITH THE JETBEAM" VIDEO IS MADE, I WILL UPLOAD IT.


----------



## Be-Seen Triker (Sep 10, 2011)

Interesting. That is a lot less spill than I would have thought... at least in broadness of the cone. It also looks like a light like this may benefit using a movable reflector so that one could choose the broadness of the hotspot, or even the intensity of the beam. It looks like the dew of the night is reflecting back significant light at that intensity and the focused beam or it could just be the the filming at night. Personally I am dreading the fog and dew season soon to come to our parts. It will mess with all my lighting choices. Oh well... back to the drawing board, the shop, and more parts orders


----------



## Skyraider59 (Sep 11, 2011)

Be-Seen Triker said:


> Interesting. That is a lot less spill than I would have thought... at least in broadness of the cone. It also looks like a light like this may benefit using a movable reflector so that one could choose the broadness of the hotspot, or even the intensity of the beam. It looks like the dew of the night is reflecting back significant light at that intensity and the focused beam or it could just be the the filming at night. Personally I am dreading the fog and dew season soon to come to our parts. It will mess with all my lighting choices. Oh well... back to the drawing board, the shop, and more parts orders


 
*How very observant*, we are on the English coast, and on that specific night I did that small video, we had sea mist, every thing was covered with dew and as you say, you can see it in the beam. Must say that the light penetration was not good on that day and the visibilty in places was poor, the spill in normal condition is wider, have a look at the photos taken in my back garden or the small video of the warning features. the flash mode is 425lumens, so this should give you an idea of the beam. As mentionned earlier, we do ride most Friday night, so will I try to find a good evening to do more filming. Rainning today so no chance for more photos! I will mention the weather condition in the review as this is not an accurate representation of the beam in normal condition.
Best

I will n


----------



## Be-Seen Triker (Sep 11, 2011)

True, I find it very hard to get a good perception with night time videography to show exactly what our eyes can see. 
Whenever I try filming at night I loose all the spill which really makes it hard to provide a well informed presemtation.


----------



## JasonC (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the info on this light, I've decide to go ahead and purchase one. Could the people from the UK tell me where they got theirs from? I can only seem to find one place and they are £70, does this sound reasonable?

EDIT: Sorry, I meant to ask if anyone knew where to get AW 18650 batteries from also? all I can find is those Blue unknown make versions!


----------



## Skyraider59 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Jason Best batteries to use in the ST CYCLER is the AWs, got myself the flattop 2600mAh, best run time were achieved with it. I have bought them in the past from flashaholics.co.uk, they offer a very good and fast service. They are more money, but you get a better run time.


----------



## JasonC (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for that, will give them a try


----------



## Skyraider59 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Again, 

I have just received confirmation from Antony from flashaholics.co.uk that they are now stocking the ST Cycler and this is available from their website. 

Are you planning to use it for cycling? or for other outdoor activities? 
It is so compact that you can use it as an EDC as well.
Luc:wave:


----------



## JasonC (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for that, yes I saw that it was available on their site so I will be ordering shortly  I will be using it for cycling mainly but I will no doubt EDC it as well.
Once I've tried and tested it I'll let you know on here.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Oct 10, 2011)

For readers in the UK and Europe, Flashaholics.co.uk is suppling his Jetbeam ST CYCLER *with free bike mount*, this is worth knowing!:thumbsup:


----------



## DM51 (Oct 11, 2011)

Another very good review from you - excellent work! 

I'll move it to the Reviews section, with a redirect left in the Bicycle section.


*Edit:* BTW, I trust you lubed the threads better than the brakes on your bike, lol.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Oct 11, 2011)

""I'll move it to the Reviews section, with a redirect left in the Bicycle section.""

Thanks DM51, this is great news! :thumbsup:
Yep, sorry about the brake noise, this was a very damp night and my rotors where in need of cleaning!

I am still working on a stable cycle mounting to do more filming, so when I got this sorted, we will have a new video "minor brake noises, I hope!"

Thanks again, much appreciated. 

Skyraider59
:wave:
_Jetbeam ST CYCLER, III ST PRO BVC, BK135A; Nitecore EZ-AA; Solarforce M6, L2, L2P, L2R, L2M, L2i; Zebralight H50, H60, Dereelight CL-1H_


----------



## JasonC (Oct 12, 2011)

Skyraider59 said:


> For readers in the UK and Europe, Flashaholics.co.uk is suppling his Jetbeam ST CYCLER *with free bike mount*, this is worth knowing!:thumbsup:



Cheers for the heads up


----------



## Skyraider59 (Oct 12, 2011)

_Removed_


----------



## JasonC (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok I have 2 of these lights now, because 1 just wasn't bright enough for my needs! but there are a couple of differences I've noticed between the 2 so here is what I have found. I haven't tried the new model out in the dark yet but I'm guessing it's going to have a bit more throw than the old one because of it's smooth reflector (see pic below), to me this is a bit better as I thought the older model was a little too floody for cycling off-road, but I need to test if this is the case or not yet.

For starters, there are now extra numbers under the JetBeam logo distinguishing this new model:








You will see from this picture that the newer/latest model is very slightly taller than the old one:







From this picture you will see that the thickness of the metal around the edge of the end cap is slightly thicker than the old one:







I this pic you will see that the reflector is smooth in the newer model compared to the bumpy one on the old:






In the below pic you will see that the threads have been changed slightly for some reason where the head screws on, it seems to make a tighter and more secure seal: New model on right.


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 21, 2011)

JasonC said:


> Ok I have 2 of these lights now, because 1 just wasn't bright enough for my needs! but there are a couple of differences I've noticed between the 2 so here is what I have found. I haven't tried the new model out in the dark yet but I'm guessing it's going to have a bit more throw than the old one because of it's smooth reflector (see pic below), to me this is a bit better as I thought the older model was a little too floody for cycling off-road, but I need to test if this is the case or not yet.
> 
> I this pic you will see that the reflector is smooth in the newer model compared to the bumpy one on the old:



Will you be using these two side by side on your handlebar?

Interestingly, I'm now using a Klarus XT20 as my main handlebar light and although the test models they send out to reviewers had two smooth reflectors and the ones they show via their advertising photos show two orange peel reflectors, what has actually shipped is a mix of the two (one smooth and one orange peel reflector). 







I'm using the Klarus XT like this (but I'm looking at the ST Cycler as a helmet light).


----------



## JasonC (Oct 21, 2011)

Until today, I had a ST Cycler and a Fenix TK11 on the handle bar, this gave me a mix of flood and throw, I also have a Fenix LD20 on my helmet.
Now I've got 2 ST Cyclers I'll have both of these plus the TK11 on the front, giving me 1090 Lumens on the handlebars plus the 200 on my helmet.


----------



## JasonC (Oct 21, 2011)

I tested the newer version of the light out tonight and although it does have a slight dark spot in the middle of the spot, it does seem slightly brighter with slightly more throw. I took the below picture which is of all the lights on full - 2 x ST Cycler, TK11 R2, LD20 (1290 lumens total), the picture is from my mobile and really doesn't do the lights justice, they are a lot brighter than they look in the picture.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the additionnal information, I was not aware that they could supply the ST CYCLER with smooth or orange peel reflector, it would be interesting to see the beam difference if you can take some photos. We have been out this evening S-T MTB riding, I usually have my ST PRO BVC on my lid as this is a better thrower than the ST CYCLER, and the CYCLER on my bar, but this evening tried two floody, the CYCLER went on my LID and I used the Solarforce M6 on bar, plenty of flood lighting coming from the bigger head of the M6, but can not get the run time advertised and only has two usable mode. I did like the flood on my helmet, but would be interested to know If you think the smooth reflector increase the throw substantially?
J-L


----------



## Skyraider59 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have taken many photos at night and it is very difficult to mimic what the eye can see, I have also done some fliming this evening on our ride and again the film is a lot darker than real live. J-L


----------



## Skyraider59 (Oct 21, 2011)

Varuscelli, the cycler is light, I have cycled with a Solarforce L2P on my lid, but much prefer the CYCLER, I have managed to adjust my helmet light fitting so that the CYCLER is just resting on top of my Giro, this way there is no gap for branches to get caught. Will try to remember to take a photo tomorow.
i would be interested to know the make of your T- bar extension for your lights, this look pretty steady! J-L


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 21, 2011)

Skyraider59 said:


> i would be interested to know the make of your T- bar extension for your lights, this look pretty steady! J-L



I have two Viewpoint Spacebars on the front. I don't think those are sold any longer (used to be available from Performance Bike). Something very similar is the Minoura Space Grip, although there seem to be several variations on the Minoura (some are exactly like the Viewpoint Spacebars, though). A better option than either of these (but MUCH more expensive) is the Nitto Lamp Holder (two or three versions of those,, too).


----------



## SantaClawz (Nov 7, 2011)

This flashlight and manufacturer are not quite as good as some people say. I bought an ST Cycler and right out of the box it didn't work, tried all kinds of different batteries and nothing. Before this light, another product I purchased from this manufacturer was an Intellicharge I4 charger and it too was malfunctioning. I'll never buy JetBeam products again, after being burned twice.

Just my two cents.


----------



## JasonC (Nov 8, 2011)

Skyraider59 said:


> Thanks for the additionnal information, I was not aware that they could supply the ST CYCLER with smooth or orange peel reflector, it would be interesting to see the beam difference if you can take some photos. We have been out this evening S-T MTB riding, I usually have my ST PRO BVC on my lid as this is a better thrower than the ST CYCLER, and the CYCLER on my bar, but this evening tried two floody, the CYCLER went on my LID and I used the Solarforce M6 on bar, plenty of flood lighting coming from the bigger head of the M6, but can not get the run time advertised and only has two usable mode. I did like the flood on my helmet, but would be interested to know If you think the smooth reflector increase the throw substantially?
> J-L



Sorry about the delay in replying, only just seen this.

I've been using both lights on the front of my bike for a couple of weeks now and the difference between the smooth and orange peel reflector is negligible in real life scenarios, you can see the difference in beam types when shone at a wall but there's not much in it, apart from the smooth reflector has dark spot close to the middle of the hot spot.

So far I'm really pleased with both of the lights. I'm getting nearly 2 hours out of each light and they are on the highest setting for about 90% of my runs, the rest of the time they are on low or medium when I have to go on the roads, this is using AW 2300mah.

I've had no problems with heat at all, they are cool when I come to the end of my run, but it is cold here in the UK at night! I've also not had any problems with build quality or reliability, they have worked flawlessly so far.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks to the OP and all who contributed to this thread. Very useful information!


----------



## minnstars (Nov 26, 2011)

I bike some, but not after dark ... Well maybe I will now???? But, I think this is much more then a cycle light! I ordered the ST Cycler is for geocaching, hiking, camping and it will probably end up being my EDC.

IMO this appears to be one of the best compact 1x18650 lights being sold right now and I'm already a happy owner of two other JetBeam lights, so I had no reservations about owning a third. More to come when I receive the light ...


----------



## minnstars (Dec 4, 2011)

I've had my ST Cycler for about a week now and I'm very pleased. But, I learned a valuable lesson once and for all about cheap (UltraFire) 18650 batteries when the ST Cycler began to malfunction shortly after I received it. I had problems with another light using these batteries and so I finally broke down and bought a few AW Protected cells. Maybe I got a bad batch of UltraFires, but all I know is the light has performed perfectly once I used an AW Cell. 

The ST Cycler is a very well made and I find the UI fits my needs as a general purpose outdoor light even if I never use it for cycling. I intend to keep the light in my winter cost as an EDC, because the flashing beacon will keep me safe when I walk to my car parked on a busy street near my place of work on these dark winter nights in MN. But the light is a little longer then I expected, so once I shed my winter coat I don't think I will EDC this light year round.


----------



## naturelle (Feb 1, 2012)

Is the ST Cycler compatible to run with 2*16340/RCR123?


----------



## loquutis79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if the Cycler is compatable with AW 18650 1300 [flat top] as I know some lights need the button top


----------



## naturelle (Feb 19, 2012)

Flattop works as there is a spring at the positive pole.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Feb 20, 2012)

loquutis79 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Cycler is compatable with AW 18650 1300 [flat top] as I know some lights need the button top



Not sure about AW 1300, i THINK THIS COULD BE A MISS TYPE, ie AW 3100!

I use my AW 18650 2900 mah flat top in the cycler and an AW 2600 mah flat top in the ST PRO BVC, they both run well and give me extra run time to my normal Ultrafire Pink and Grey batteries.
I WOULD BE INTERESTED TO FINE OUT if you get longer run time with the AW 3100? 

The runtime I did in the review was with the AW2600 (mistype in the graph, should read AW2600)

Best
J-L


----------



## Skyraider59 (Feb 20, 2012)

loquutis79 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Cycler is compatable with AW 18650 1300 [flat top] as I know some lights need the button top



I raised this question and others with Jetbeam back in September 2011, this an extract of the reply I did get from Catherine at Jetbeam.


_*<<My colleague told me that according to the optimal circuit, the light
can take a maximum input voltage of up to 9V. So it is no problem in
using two CR123 or one 18650 rechargeable battery.>>*_


This is something I have NOT tried myself and their website in 2012 still quote CR123 x2 (which would be 6v), strange???
May be worth another e-mail to try to find out the reason why they do not advertise the fact.
Will let you know ASAP
Best
J-L


----------



## Skyraider59 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi 
did a short video of the warning lighting mode and turbo mode. It is always really hard to film and take photos at night, but I think this is pretty close to what my eyes can see.
Skyraider59


----------



## Skyraider59 (Feb 21, 2012)

Came across some photos I took last year, 
ST CYCLER a sleek looking light!


----------



## C-channel (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the nice review. I have got the light also. Pleased with it so far. Very versatile light with high build quality. Kudos to Jetbeam.


----------



## Bwolcott (May 9, 2012)

just realized how this light and the Klarus zt2c look almost identical


----------



## Skyraider59 (May 9, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> just realized how this light and the Klarus zt2c look almost identical


I think the word "similar in looks" is a bit closer to the reality, I have not got a Klarus but have found a review with loads of photos and they are distinctly different. 

For those using it for cycling, I have just purchased the Exposure Joystick helmet clamp (2007 onward version) and the Cycler fit the clamp without any problem. Until now I have been using the Cycler with a Towfish lock block, this worked well but unfortunately did not allow me to carry up and down/left and right adjustment, so I decided to buy the Exposure fitting. I will be trying it on a night MTB forest bike ride this Friday and will let you know how well this work.
I love the Cycler and feel that it has a very friendly cyclist interface. I have got night riders friends using the Exposure Joystick or Lezyne Superdrive and I would not swap my Cycler for them! The cycler has such a good combination and choice of modes and it double as a proper flashlight for my camping! 
Great light


----------



## Skyraider59 (May 10, 2012)

Hi 
Photos of my new mounting for the ST CYCLER




The mounting is the EXposure Joystick/Diablo clamp, a very universal fitting as long as your flashlight has the right OD. The Jetbeam has a firm fit in it. (approx 24mm body OD) 





Below is the old towfish rubber block fit that I used for the last couple of years with the ST BVC and the ST CYCLER, this was OK as long as your lid had the right profile, unfortunately this did not work to my satisfaction with my new SixSixOne Recon helmet. The ST BVC is in the photo below.


----------



## Bwolcott (May 17, 2012)

I was referring to the looks (_just realized how this light and the Klarus zt2c look almost identical)_





Skyraider59 said:


> I think the word "similar in looks" is a bit closer to the reality, I have not got a Klarus but have found a review with loads of photos and they are distinctly different.
> 
> For those using it for cycling, I have just purchased the Exposure Joystick helmet clamp (2007 onward version) and the Cycler fit the clamp without any problem. Until now I have been using the Cycler with a Towfish lock block, this worked well but unfortunately did not allow me to carry up and down/left and right adjustment, so I decided to buy the Exposure fitting. I will be trying it on a night MTB forest bike ride this Friday and will let you know how well this work.
> I love the Cycler and feel that it has a very friendly cyclist interface. I have got night riders friends using the Exposure Joystick or Lezyne Superdrive and I would not swap my Cycler for them! The cycler has such a good combination and choice of modes and it double as a proper flashlight for my camping!
> Great light


----------



## peterharvey73 (May 20, 2012)

I have a Fenix AF-02 bike mount, with a Zebralight SC600, for my Bosch 36V battery powered lawn mower.
I want a floodly light; throw is not important.
Would the Jetbeam ST Cycler with its 25mm bezel be any floodier; in particular, would it give me a larger hotspot, and a wider spill?
My SC600 already has 750 lumens OTF.

Also, does anyone know of any bicycle mount that I can buy, to mount a Nitecore TM11 onto my lawn mower handle bar below?
I prefer not to have to buy a Magicshinelights MJ-880 2200 emitter lumens light.


----------



## varuscelli (May 20, 2012)

Off topic to this thread, but a TwoFish Bikeblock (not one of the lockblocks, but a bikeblock) would work to hold the TM11 to the side part of the mower handle (but not the back part as you have with the Fenix mount). You could even use two bikeblocks back to back to hold the TM11 more securely (after all, that's a lot of mass represented by the TM11). The bikeblocks are a bit more substantial and wider than the lockblocks and can actually stretch enough to accommodate the wider girth of a TM11...even if not as solidly as you'd likely desire (but, two of them might do the trick nicely). You wouldn't have much leeway for adjusting the angle of the TM11 if mounted to the side bars of the mower handle, but you might not need much given the spread of the TM11 beam. You could always try to mount it close enough to the downward crook in the handle to get the angle you need. I'm not sure I'd want to subject the TM11 to the rigorous vibration testing a lawn mower would give it, though. 

A bikeblock is what I show on the first page of this thread to mount flashlights to a bike helmet, and it's what I envisioned using for the Jetbeam ST Cycler if I ever end up getting one. 




peterharvey73 said:


> Also, does anyone know of any bicycle mount that I can buy, to mount a Nitecore TM11 onto my lawn mower handle bar below?


----------



## peterharvey73 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for that Varuscelli.
I am now thinking about making my own mount, from a wooden board, two U-shaped screws/bars to wrap around the handle bar, and four nuts to secure the two U-shaped screws, plus a big U-shaped screw/bar to wrap around the TM11's body, and two more nuts to secure that.

Getting back to the topic, does anyone know how:
1) the hot spot brightness
2) the spill brightness,
3) the hot spot size,
4) the spill size,
of the *Jetbeam ST Cycler *compares to the *Zebralight SC600*???
If it is bigger then I'll buy the ST Cycler.
Otherwise, I may purchase another SC600 and another Fenix AF-02 bike mount.

The bike mounted flashlight combines really well with a headlamp, with its beam throwing further into the distance...


----------



## varuscelli (May 25, 2012)

peterharvey73 said:


> Thanks for that Varuscelli.
> I am now thinking about making my own mount, from a wooden board, two U-shaped screws/bars to wrap around the handle bar, and four nuts to secure the two U-shaped screws, plus a big U-shaped screw/bar to wrap around the TM11's body, and two more nuts to secure that.



Have a look at post number 540 in the TM11 review thread. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...MSHOTS-VIDEO&p=3950105&viewfull=1#post3950105


----------



## airmj (Jul 19, 2012)

The guys at Jetbeam Singapore are doing some crazy stuff with the st cycler~

4x st cycler mounted on handlebar





3x st cycler mounted on helmet


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 18, 2013)

The Jetbeam twins




 My commuting cycle helmet (grey) used every day has the old Jetbeam III ST PRO BVC, the modes are set on flash for day light riding and continuous high for the cycling back home at night.

The white helmet used solely for mountain biking during our weekly organized night rides has the ST Cycler, again set on high.
Love the ST Cycler, great shape, modes, output and run time!


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 20, 2013)

Done more runtime test on turbo, this time with an Int-outdoor, Panasonic 3100mAh battery, very different output than with the AW!
The fan was switched on at 8mn, note the increase in lux , for the Panasonic from In-Outdoor a constant output for 55mn then a very gradual decline, very different discharge line from the AW. By 2hours 25mn the low voltage system was activated as the ST Cycler started to flash. The light was switch off not to discharge the battery to much.
So with the Panasonic 3100mah, a much longer run time but with a lesser output, just shows how much difference a battery makes on output and run time of a flash light.
SR59


----------

